# Superman Bettas



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

So, just what makes a betta a "superman" betta, is it the specific color they come in or are they "faster than a speeding bullet and can leap tall buildings/tanks"? :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

What I seem to see is that they are better fighting fish. I hear about a lot of US fighters breeding and fighting them.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh okay, I wonder how they differ from other fighters and if they would be okay to just keep as a pet, vice leading a fighting lifestyle...


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Oh okay, I wonder how they differ from other fighters and if they would be okay to just keep as a pet, vice leading a fighting lifestyle...


i dont think it would be wise to keep fighters as pets. Because fighters are bred to fight and the color of a fighter or all fighters are not as good looking as show bettas. 


And this should shed some light
*Family: * *KNM-10 SUPEMAN "HIT MAN" **
Size: * *1.6 to 2.3 gram* 
*Color: * *Grey , Blue , Green* 
*Attack: * *50% Corners of mouth & Eyes, face* *30% 
Ears to stomach, neck* *20% Base of tail* *
Desc.:* * Top Sharp, Top heart, SUPER TOUGH skin*


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmmm, I dont know, the colors of the superman bettas I've seen appeal to me.. but I do worry about whether or not these bettas actually expect to fight and if not put in that type of environment, would die or get sick, regardless of how nice and well maintained a "pet" environment is given to them. 

does anyone here keep fighters as pets?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

one of these guys cost $45 just for the male plus shipping $5 total of $50 plus transshipper cost to your house appreox $35 you do the math see if its worth it to you. now im not telling you to not get it but at that price you can get much better looking


----------



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

I am looking into keeping some and breeding them into the lines we are working with to improve strength/health, etc.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That would be interesting, but with such high aggression how would you accomplish breeding into your lines? Aren't you afraid the male would kill your females?


----------



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> That would be interesting, but with such high aggression how would you accomplish breeding into your lines? Aren't you afraid the male would kill your females?


I feel with proper conditioning the 'risk' would be minimal no more than it would be with any other breeding. I have a few pretty aggressive females that will flare at the slightest movement around their tank, heck they even flare at our males.


----------

